# Tanners 5-1-04



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, me, my wife, and our daughter hit the river this afternoon after I got off work. We knew it was supposed to rain so we didn't plan on making it an all nighter. Rain dont bother me but they get scared. Anyways we went to schmidt first and it was closed. they are putting in some kind of hiking trail. So we went to public landing downtown and it was closed due to a concert or something. So we went to Riverside ramp, and it was closed for some stupid reason, I don't know why. So we went to Tanners. Got some bait and headed out. Long story short, river looked ok, dirty, but Ok, decently waves here and there, but OK. We had tons of the tap, tap, tap. Only 3 takers. Hit the cycle, 1 blue, 1 channel, and 1 flatty. No size to them. My wife got the biggest at just over 10 pounds(blue). I got the flathead and my daughter enjoyed catching the channel. Then as we were casting the rods out at a new spot.......BAM......just started pouring out of the middle of nowhere. I got drenched before I could get the rain gear on. Got back to the ramp, and Jigger had his boat beached and was sitting in his truck. Then he parked the truck and came back down. His wife told him the rain was going to pass, so he was headed back out. We only got to go out for about 2 or 2 1/2 hours before the storm. I imagine Jigger will do pretty good if the rain let up on him, because they were hitting just not committing real well. It seems right after a good rain they start hitting pretty good. Thats my experience anyways. I got pictures of the fish, but I can't figure out how to post them.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like a great day, at least ya didn't get rained out completely


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Except my #@$%^[email protected]* boat is back in the shop !!  
Nice job on the fish.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish,glad somebody caught some  Daryl


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Lee,

Anything is better than nothing, looks like you were near Wolper creek in the one picture?

Doc


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Those were some nice fish Lee, sounds like you and the family had a great outing!

Did they how long Schmidt would be closed when you stopped there?

Was hoping to hit it Friday evening, if it is going to be closed I'd like to know before I make the drive.

Thanks,

Hunterm


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Hunterm, good to hear from ya. I really don't know I didn't get to talk to anyone. They had a gate up before you get to where you pay. They had a sign up which didn't say how long it was going to be closed. So I don't know. I am hitting the river this friday and saturday night myself and was going to fish out of schmidt, but I guess not. I would like to launch from riverside if schmidt closed, but then again riverside was closed too....?????????????????? What they hey? I don't know how Cincy can try to draw boaters in with all the stuff downtown when none of the damn ramps are open. They need about 5 or six within a few miles in an area like this.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I heard on the news or radio that Riverside is going to have a new retaining wall or something built. Just heard it today or yesterday.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

You would think that Ohio would take lessons from Tennessee and learn to build the ramps with heavy riprap rock on the sides and run the ramps parallel with the river current, that way there concrete wouldn't get busted up, The cumberland river has some of the best boat ramps that I have ever launched on.

Yea if they put up a new wall that will be another spot for a flathead or Blue to lay and wait, hey, hey , hey..................Doc


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

See if I got the background color right


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I called down to Schmidt Field (513-321-0862) and the guy said the ramps are open but the docks aren't in. He said the St. Peters st enterance is closed but you can get in from Watson St. (east of St Pet's). Said they will be open on Friday


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Any word on Riverside ? I've never launched there, but it is a section of the river I'd like to try.


----------



## fishsticks (Apr 12, 2004)

fishy guy you should of hit catalina ramp its behind the mc donalds on 50 before you hit cleves it costs 10 bucks but it closer than tanners. mr fish do you have boat insurance i think i would call them and tell them your motor acidentally fell of in river.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I have insurance, but the motor's not insured for all that much. I forget how the coverage is. Maybe 3k on the boat, 2k on the motor, 500 for the trailer, 1 or 2 k on the contents.....
Yeah, I considered it.......
Crazy too, it ran great on the Cumberland river trip we were on.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Jim, apparently they haven't got to dredge the area in front of the ramp, then it will be open. Also that is the area of the river I fish most of the time, I could help you out with that area. Not like you'll need help, but just offering.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal, I'll take you up on that someday. It's getting harder & harder for me to get out fishing now. I get an odd day now & then, so I stick to the areas I've grown familiar with. I've expanded my areas quite a bit there actually, both up & down the river. Tough part is deciding which way to run, I don't have enough time to check all my favorite spots anymore.


----------

